# Why can't I see the 18+ threads?im 24



## Tannerman (Nov 9, 2012)

As above


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Tannerman said:


> As above


you need to send a request to join


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Tannerman said:


> As above


Here you go mate http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/322988-adult-forums-18-application.html


----------



## Tannerman (Nov 9, 2012)

Cheers guys all sorted just got to be accepted


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

You also need a minimum of 100 posts to get in.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Tarron said:


> You also need a minimum of 100 posts to get in.


You beat me to it


----------



## Tannerman (Nov 9, 2012)

Tarron said:


> You also need a minimum of 100 posts to get in.


REALLY????ok scrap that idea then...I just ain't Cool enough :-(


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Tannerman said:


> REALLY????ok scrap that idea then...I just ain't Cool enough :-(


Just get posting mate :2thumb:


----------



## Tannerman (Nov 9, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Just get posting mate :2thumb:


Is it worth it????i mean can you give me an insight to the crazy world of 18+???pretty please


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just like normal Off Topic but with swearing and nudity, the 18+ limit ensures that it's more childish too.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

What Graham said, a bit like a night down the pub with the lads (not that we get naked in my pubs) tbh it's not all its cracked up to be, I've only looked once or twice, never posted. I'm on here for the herps


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> What Graham said, a bit like a night down the pub with the lads (not that we get naked in my pubs) tbh it's not all its cracked up to be, I've only looked once or twice, never posted. I'm on here for the herps


yours pubs are different to our pubs:lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> yours pubs are different to our pubs:lol2:


The differences and were only an hours or so away from eachother, :gasp:


----------



## Tannerman (Nov 9, 2012)

NUDITY!!!!!!im there.who I got to bribe to get in early?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Tannerman said:


> NUDITY!!!!!!im there.who I got to bribe to get in early?


72 more posts and your in ! Save your bribes for a later date


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Tannerman said:


> NUDITY!!!!!!im there.who I got to bribe to get in early?


You do realise that if you go in for the nudity you'll be exected to contribute yourself?


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Tannerman said:


> NUDITY!!!!!!im there.who I got to bribe to get in early?


you gotta get your shlong out if you wanna creep around in the nudity thread, beware of incy thou:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

you need to be registered for 2 months too I think. 

the same as with any forum it is what you make of it. 
It can be a good laugh, other times not so much.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It is full of dark secrets thats why


----------



## Tannerman (Nov 9, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> you gotta get your shlong out if you wanna creep around in the nudity thread, beware of incy thou:lol2:


Iv got no problem with that I'm I part time stripper


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

oh dear lord a stripper. they will eat you alive. men included.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

leighlian-x said:


> oh dear lord a stripper. they will eat you alive. men included.


True dat


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like you'd fit in nicely, they're always looking for fresh meat...


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> True dat


poor poor thing, he's going to love it.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

give it a week or so and il have passed the month mark so il be applying myself


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The smell of woodsmoke is in the air, they've already lit a new pyre to roast the newbies on.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Tannerman said:


> Is it worth it????i mean can you give me an insight to the crazy world of 18+???pretty please


No, your not missing much at all


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> No, your not missing much at all


you pessimist


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Graham said:


> The smell of woodsmoke is in the air, they've already lit a new pyre to roast the newbies on.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> No, your not missing much at all


Bitter taste in your mouth Alisa?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> you pessimist


:whistling2: 



leighlian-x said:


> Bitter taste in your mouth Alisa?


Not at all, just my opinion, stupid woman :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, just my opinion :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Boring


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Tannerman said:


> Is it worth it????i mean can you give me an insight to the crazy world of 18+???pretty please


do you like oreos? do you like nudity, swearing, laughing at others and cake? if your answer is no to the first, and yes to the second, then you'l fit right in!



Graham said:


> The smell of woodsmoke is in the air, they've already lit a new pyre to roast the newbies on.


quiet you.


----------



## Tannerman (Nov 9, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> do you like oreos? do you like nudity, swearing, laughing at others and cake? if your answer is no to the first, and yes to the second, then you'l fit right in!
> 
> 
> 
> quiet you.


Tbf I do like Oreos.lol.

Feel like I'm missing out :-( of all the places I can find some nudity on the net there's something about seein it on a reptile forum that does it for me....

Is that strange????

Lol


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Tannerman said:


> Tbf I do like Oreos.lol.
> 
> Feel like I'm missing out :-( of all the places I can find some nudity on the net there's something about seein it on a reptile forum that does it for me....
> 
> ...


beastafile :lol2:


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Tannerman said:


> *Tbf I do like Oreos.lol.*


Not for much longer:whistling2:


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

I cant access either and i applied for it 72 hours ago, i need to report it but not know who too.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

marc26 said:


> I cant access either and i applied for it 72 hours ago, i need to report it but not know who too.


Once a day I do the Over 18 Application's and I only let those in who actually meet the requirements.

If I PMed everyone who messed up in their application then I would be a busy busy bee.

The normal problem is that folk do not state that they are Over 18. Could that possibly be your problem marc26?:whistling2:


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank You ^^^


----------

